# 4th Annual Friends of CAIC Benefit Bash



## Friends of CAIC (Nov 3, 2010)

* 








*​*CAIC BENEFIT BASH*​ November 12th, 2011​  Presented by:​   Backcountry Access, La Sportiva, Voile, New Belgium Brewing Company​ 
Featuring: Green River Vibe​ 
The Friends of CAIC is proud to announce the 4th Annual CAIC Benefit Bash! This year is shaping up to be the best party we have thrown yet. Last year was a blast and sold out in under an hour. We hosted 1500 people and raised just over $45000 for the CAIC. 

This year we expect much of the same; A sell out crowd, a kick ass band, tons of gear, a massive silent auction, a plethora of food, great New Belgium beer, and a massive effort to raise $50k to go toward avalanche forecasting and education in Colorado! 

* The Details* :
* When:*  November 12, 2011
* Time:*  5pm-10pm and then of course an after party with some dance lessons
* Where:*  The Breckenridge Riverwalk Center
 * Tickets will be available online. WE WILL SELL OUT SO GET THEM EARLY!*

More information can be found  here.


----------



## Friends of CAIC (Nov 3, 2010)

Tickets are now on sale and available HERE


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Bump for a worthy cause.


----------

